
Mechanical MOOC - Anon84
http://mechanicalmooc.org/
======
gojomo
Interesting idea, if I understand it correctly: a syllabus, with recommended
resources from diverse sources for learning and assessment, but no actual
instructor... only tools and encouragement for students to collaborate.

(The name 'mechanical MOOC' seems a bit off, though. It made me think of
either a MOOC on mechanical topics, or something with very rigorously-
specified interactive software.)

